# Advice on trash can tipping



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Does anyone have advice on how to stop a puppy from trash can tipping? Scudder just figured out how to tip the small trash cans over and shread all of it's contents. I am finding trash all over the house!:frusty: 

He has about 100 toys to play with, bones to chew etc, but he would rather tear through the trash. Gotta go I hear him now!:doh:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Boy Linda, I know exactly what you are going thru!! Our only solution was to get all new trash cans, most of them are tall, some are smaller, but all have lids!! Once we did that, they seemed to leave them alone. My powder room is the only place that has an open small can, and we just empty that can daily so they cant get in to it. Bed Bath & Beyone or Linens & things is great to get them at, use all the 20% off coupons that you can find!! I think that the garbage can is as enticing as the deer poop outside!!
Laurie


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Laurie,
That's too funny. I thought I was the only one with this problem. I just sprayed all the cans with bitters to see if that works, if not I guess I will get new cans!
Funny about the deer poop. My guys are such finicky eaters. I have tried every human grade canned, dried, freeze dried, and raw diet on the market. Ya know, USDA, organic blah, blah, blah for them to turn their noses up. But take them out to an open field and they fight over rabbit, deer and any other poop they can get their little mouths on!:hungry: Why am I spending so much time and energy on expensive dog food, when the answer is right in my backyard!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Hmmmm.....Garbage Can Flipping Eh. Well I would reccomend a garbage can with one of those lids that you have to step on the lever to raise. They seem to be heavy enough to preven the tipping problem. That's really all I can suggest.

Derek


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I wish I had good advice for you, but well, not so much. Of course my adverturous little one loves garbage! I keep the bathroom doors closed and the kitchen can is under the sink. When Brady comes with me into the bathroom to shower (because we all know that you can't leave him on the other side of the door) I put the trash can up on top of the toilet.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

These guys are pretty good about trash, unless it's tissues, paper towels, etc. I had to get the covered trash cans that you step on to open when I had my other dogs. They were always in the trash. These trash cans are great and come in all sizes _and_ decorator colors.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

You just reminded me how much we have reaaranged our house since taking in Brutus. My office no longer has a trash can. Hubby's office has a can with the a lid. The bathroom door upstairs stays shut. The laundry room garbage has an elastic tie to the wall. All the toilet paper is on the back of the toilet--the rolls are empty.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Haha. Wow, I never had to deal with this until Scudder. I consider myself lucky Bella and Fred never did any of this. Scudder is teaching them bad habits that they missed out on in the puppy days!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I went and bought 2 cans with lids for the bathrooms. Our kitchen one is also under the sink where they can't get at it. I used to leave the bins up on the counter in the bathrooms, until I decided to simply buy ones with lids. I know it doesn't train the dogs to leave them alone, although they do, but I have bigger 'wars' to fight and couldn't be bothered. I opted for the simple solution. LOL


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

We had this problem with Quincy too!He would get into my open kitchen garbage can.He probably did it 3-4 times.I scolded him and now he leaves it alone.Now,if I was to leave for the day and it had something inticing in it,I might be in for a disaster!He can cause havic!:biggrin1:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

My concern are the disposable razors in the trash can. I am going out this week to get cans with lids!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Kara,
I got the ones with the lids on them and it has helped. He sniffs around them and once I say no, he stops. Before he would ignore me, grab a piece of paper and run like hell! 

I also found my freddie with a razor in his mouth. I was so freaked out, I got a thing for the shower wall that the razor can hang on. I also told me husband I would divorce him if he leaves any razors on the shower floor or the door open!

Nip her trash picking in the bud or your cute outfits and "bling" will become a red dress and pitch fork!ound:


----------

